
Ask HN: What investing tools do you use? - megasquid
Whether you are a professional or casual investor, how do you manage your assets and know what decisions to make?<p>What are your favorite tools?
======
finfun234
Excel/Libreoffice to track portfolio allocation. Create a simple spreadsheet
with columns Category, Security, Units, Price, Purchase Price, Value,
Percentage Allocation, Dividend and fill it out. Learn about income statement,
balance sheet and cash flow statement.

I use [https://shareseer.com/](https://shareseer.com/) to find company filings
with this information and read at leisure. That gives me an idea of the
business.

------
misframer
I just use Vanguard and their target retirement date fund for my age. I don’t
have to manage anything or make any decisions.

Day-to-day I use Google Finance for quotes, but I might switch to Yahoo
Finance because I’m not a fan of Google’s recent changes.

~~~
megasquid
What exactly don't you like about Google's recent changes?

------
SirLJ
your broker's API - the best tool since the sliced bread, allows me to develop
my fully automated stock trading robots = full control on my financial future
in perpetuity...

